# Aiden



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is Aiden.


----------



## rachel1811 (Mar 13, 2010)

Aiden is beautiful! My son is looking for 1 like him for his birthday. What sort of betta is he plz? So far the only specification I no is solid red :lol:

Thanks 

Rx


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Aiden is a DT and is pink and marroon


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Aiden is such a gorgeous betta =)


----------



## rachel1811 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry I meant my son wants a fish that shape but solid red 

Rx


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous!
Great pic<33333


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks and yes he is a double tail betta. I got him from Petco.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oooh! Wow! He's cool!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

wow, he's awesome!!! he looks like my boy big red!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I love him he's one of my fav bettas on this whole site


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

He is??? Thankyou  I like him too.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Mouth drops open and eyes fall out*What a beatiful fish give me!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

haha nO! Hes not for sale!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

LOL!:rofl:


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love Aiden but if your ever selling him call me!!!LOL!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

hes gorgeous


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

pretty boy!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

okay i will. Thanks everyone


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He's BEAUTIFUL! <3

I want a HM DT! <3


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

is mine a half moon double tail??


----------

